# '18 Nissan Rogue Fuel Type Question



## Cape_Olive (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello,

I've just got a 2018 Nissan Rogue Midnight Edition, and according to the manual, it requires regular gas(87 octane). With my previous vehicle, which was really old, I've always purchased Premium gas for it thinking that it might help with the engine life, even though it required regular gas as well.

So, my first tank is not empty yet, and I was wondering if I should start buying premium gas on the new Rogue or just go with the regular? If it helps with the engine life, I don't mind paying a bit extra, but I don't wanna pay extra if it's a hoax as well.


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Cape_Olive said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just got a 2018 Nissan Rogue Midnight Edition, and according to the manual, it requires regular gas(87 octane). With my previous vehicle, which was really old, I've always purchased Premium gas for it thinking that it might help with the engine life, even though it required regular gas as well.
> 
> So, my first tank is not empty yet, and I was wondering if I should start buying premium gas on the new Rogue or just go with the regular? If it helps with the engine life, I don't mind paying a bit extra, but I don't wanna pay extra if it's a hoax as well.


Just use what the manufacturer recommends, regular gas (87 Oct)..... Anything extra will be burning money.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Go with any Top Tier regular, 87 octane gas. You can search at https://www.toptiergas.com/licensedbrands/
Consumer Reports recommends it. 
I use QT.
You could add a container of Chevron Techron Complete Fuel System or Fuel Injector cleaners. I add a container about twice a year to my vehicles. However, supposedly the Top Tier gasolines will have the same additives and cleaners that is in Techron.
As R1ch said, anything above 87 is wasting your money.


----------

